# Cover it!



## Wood_smith (Feb 12, 2010)

If you need it covered, I can do it!
Even the lowly shop vac deserves a little protection.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

If you can make them heat proof (after a little cool off) you could make a killing in engine covers and carriage covers for portable saw mills. The manufacturers want a mint for what looks like little more than a branded gas grill cover.


----------



## Wood_smith (Feb 12, 2010)

I'll do a search for some appropriate fabric and report back here soon. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------

